# Industrial Windows



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Question... what is the process/purpose behind windows such as appear in this Del Monte cannery? I've seen similar windows on many older industrial buildings.










Many of the panes are what appears to be a flat white or silver while others appear to be clear and reflecting the sky. Are they painted on the inside? If so, for what purpose? Or are they solid replacements for broken panes? If so, metal? Painted wood? Why not just replace the glass and continue to let light into the building?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Could they have originally been translucent glass or all painted white so workers don't window gaze or to possibly keep strong sunlight out? Over the years with each breakage they were just replaced with a clear sheet each time. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Andrew, Originals were translucent white, for lighting. Broken ones were replaced with available clear. The order for white ones expired with the completion of the building. 

John


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a youngster I worked in factory like those. Some of the craftsmen used to block out panes because the Sun at certain times of the day made it difficult for them to make proper measurements on whatever they were working on. We made precision milling machines, big one,s.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes if buildings were " Mothballed" Broken windows were replaced with anything, Wood, Glass, Metal to keep the Weather, birds, and or animals out . Some day the building may be come reactivated. I ran into this at the JOLIET AMMUNITION PLANT then run by Uniroyal. I moved a X ray machine into a " Mothballed" building. They later came and put glass in the boarded up windows. It became their Infirmary 

JJ


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is a cannery where food is processed so they would probably like to keep things relatively cool in there but would need adequate light. Direct sunlight could warm objects within. It was common in the early days prior to electricity usage for buildings to have large windows and skylights that were of diffused glass which would aid in spreading soft light within the building. 

Andrew


----------

